

Audio System Design Tool for the Teensy Microcontroller - unwind
http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/gui/

======
tdicola
Teensy boards are really slick, they're great small ARM boards with a lot of
power. The audio filters and such here look great.

~~~
AceJohnny2
Huh, I was additionally impressed that they could fit DSP functions on an 8bit
AtMega microcontroller, but I see that's just the Teensy 2.0. Didn't know the
3.0 was ARM Cortex-M4 based! There's definitely more computation room there.

~~~
diydsp
Yes, but it appears from
[http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/taxonomy.jsp?code=K...](http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/taxonomy.jsp?code=K20_USB_MCU&cof=0&am=0#staticFile)

that the MK20DX chip used on the Teensy 3.0 doesn't have the FPU and only
clocks to 48 MHz. (3.1 clocks to 72 Mhz).

A bunch of us have been having a blast for the least two years with the
STM32F4 which contains the FPU and clocks to 168 MHz. See
[http://reddit.com/r/stm32f4](http://reddit.com/r/stm32f4)

Nevertheless, this web user interface by PJRC is quite spiffy. I can see
synthesizer design moving ever-so-slowly in this direction.

~~~
AceJohnny2
I have an stm32f4-discovery board for a while that I've been meaning to play
with as soon as I can make some time. Thanks for highlighting that subreddit!

------
snarfy
This seems like it would be a great way to make your own guitar effects
pedals.

